
With Clinton out of the way, fake news writers are going after Elon Musk - mbjorkegren
http://qz.com/844425/fake-news-is-the-newest-strategy-for-taking-down-elon-musk-tesla-tsla-and-solarcity/
======
hbk1966
Ok, I could deal with it when it was against Hillary, but this shit pisses me
off.

